# Break lights 64 GTO



## Eugene (Feb 17, 2020)

Break lights not working, dome light not working,tail lights stay on


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Bad grounds are the root of all electrical evils.


----------



## Eugene (Feb 17, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Bad grounds are the root of all electrical evils.


Got break lights now,still no dome light


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

No dome light with the headlamp switch or the door switches also?


----------



## Eugene (Feb 17, 2020)

Not at all


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Eugene said:


> Not at all


If you don't already buy a wiring diagram and use a test light to track the problem down, and make sure all your bulbs are good.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm probably the last person to help with electrical but I've rid my car of the electrical demons created by other hacks, you can try some electrical contact cleaner in the door buttons and wiggle them a little. My dome wouldn't come on with the headlamp switch so I found I had to run some sand paper between the where it made contact when twisting the switch to turn the dome on and it works now. Make sure all the grounds are good with the paint scraped off underneath the contact point. Each tail light has a ground, wheel well to frame, engine to firewall and under the dash I'm sure there's one and probably more that I'm missing.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's my dome light and some of the wiring hacks that were done to it when I got the car.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's some of the grounds that should be. And it's a good idea to install a battery cut off switch on the negative side of the battery.


----------

